

The Internet is my religion (motivational) - urlwolf
http://www.internetismyreligion.com/

======
sp332
It's been posted here several times over the last 2 months:
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=%22...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=%22internet+is+my+religion%22&start=0)

